# Flux's Official Thread



## ReptileGuy (Oct 29, 2012)

Flux is my Argentine Red Tegu! I got him from Fass Farms and he is gorgeous!


Here he is!


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 29, 2012)

Taming Him


----------



## Steven. (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome back sir. Glad you were able to get another one..

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 29, 2012)

Steven. said:


> Welcome back sir. Glad you were able to get another one..
> 
> sent from my phone to your eyes



Yea I got a KILLER deal that I couldn't refuse. Plus he is super active and never hides.


----------



## Steven. (Oct 29, 2012)

No signs of slowing down?...

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## tegus4life (Oct 29, 2012)

Very cute! Good looking red


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 29, 2012)

Steven. said:


> No signs of slowing down?...
> 
> sent from my phone to your eyes



NOPE. lol he won't even go into a hide. He takes naps, but is very active.


----------



## Steven. (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like you got yourself a keeper. You were the one with steve rite?..


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 29, 2012)

Steven. said:


> Sounds like you got yourself a keeper. You were the one with steve rite?..



 yea.....But definitely Flux is amazing!! he eats like a champ!


----------



## james.w (Oct 31, 2012)

He is a good looking red. Do you have a website for Fass Farms?


----------



## ReptileGuy (Oct 31, 2012)

james.w said:


> He is a good looking red. Do you have a website for Fass Farms?



No he is just a whole-salesman but I have his number if your interested. He should have a few left.


----------



## james.w (Oct 31, 2012)

I was just trying to get some info about him. Everything I have been able to find on him only has him dealing with BTS, sulcatas, and chameleons.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 1, 2012)

Yea he sells locally and you just gotta know someone to get his number.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 15, 2012)




----------

